# BATMAN.ARKHAM.ASYLUM.XBOX360.RF-MM



## jaxxster (Aug 20, 2009)

Rumor has it that the game's been dumped...some talk about over at nfohump:

http://nfohump.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4...c&start=210

and

http://pastebin.com/f5f86f7ca


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh goodie, should be on Usenet soon then


----------



## jaxxster (Aug 20, 2009)

going up on usenet now.


----------



## Obliterated (Aug 21, 2009)

It's already out on a certain site. 79 parts tho. Been dlin for awhile now. Just 9 more parts to go.. ;]


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 21, 2009)

it was upped by a member of abgx staff apparently from a retail copy
should be safe to play










be careful as some releases have one of the rar's messed up, which will require a rar fix
I think its #54


----------



## PettingZoo (Aug 21, 2009)

Sweet, too bad I'm to nervous to mess with my Xbox :/


----------



## Gaisuto (Aug 21, 2009)

*points to sig*
The problem is rar #4. Find the fix going around and it's aokay.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 21, 2009)

Which means the Scene Quality release should be on private torrent sites soon.


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 21, 2009)

this is the same exact thing, theres no point in waiting for a scene release


----------



## Gaisuto (Aug 21, 2009)

So I've been playing it nonstop since I got it earlier tonight. Spent about 3-4 hours on it so far. I am in love with this game. This is the definitive Batman game. You just feel like a badass all around. Sneaking around and doing all the stealth takedowns. Making them panic in fear. Arkham's a pretty big place and for the most part easy to navigate.

Only gripes I have with it so far is that they pretty much hold your hand the entire way, tell you how to get past any situation. And that the vents are annoying, especially the occasional vent maze.

I highly recommend this. This is *the* Batman game, and I will be playing this one for a while.


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 21, 2009)

lol I will have sat afternoon on my connection  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I can wait though, Ill finish up a few achivments in red faction, then maybe play some fallout 3 or GTAIV for the rest of the time


----------



## s23 (Aug 22, 2009)

it's prompting me for an update on my offline box - any idea if this has the summer update on the disc that might disable the recent homebrew exploit? if anyone else was prompted for and applied an update, what dash version are you running now? free60.org says 849x is bad.


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 23, 2009)

I would just update, im pretty sure the homebrew thing it just a load of bullshit now
they said they would release something a few days after the aug.11 update and its the 23rd now and still nothing


----------



## jaxxster (Aug 23, 2009)

Plus for the homebrew stuff, you need to solder and stuff....it really isnt anything exciting.


----------



## Blue Zoidberg (Aug 25, 2009)

The game is pretty and it's fun to run around Arkham but the combat is a lot of button mashing and there's a lot of hand holding. Plus, Batman can't jump?


----------



## s23 (Aug 25, 2009)

s23 said:
			
		

> it's prompting me for an update on my offline box - any idea if this has the summer update on the disc that might disable the recent homebrew exploit? if anyone else was prompted for and applied an update, what dash version are you running now? free60.org says 849x is bad.



for reference if anyone else cares, it includes 7371.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Aug 26, 2009)

What's Batman Arkham Asylum?


----------



## supermodchips (Aug 26, 2009)

You had better be joking Raiyu. It is a awesome game that finally does Batman some justice.


----------



## Ralek (Aug 26, 2009)

Awesome game. Best comic based game I know so far. Unfortunately my silly xbox kinda deleted my savegame halfway through. Gonna start over on the pc verison when its out next month 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Highly recommended though.


----------



## Zerrix (Aug 26, 2009)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> What's Batman Arkham Asylum?



lol
I hope that was joke. You Joker.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Aug 26, 2009)

Zerrix said:
			
		

> Rock Raiyu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No seriously, what's Batman Arkham Asylum? I've never heard of this game.


----------



## jaxxster (Aug 26, 2009)

Nearly got 100% on this, got all the riddles and completed the story just need the challenges

btw, if you're still playing it, when you get towards the end and you get invited to the party, dont go straight in, beat everyone for an achievement otherwise you'll have to redo the whole game.


----------



## triassic911 (Aug 30, 2009)

Just started this game and played it for a while. This game reminds me alot of Bioshock in a way. For the few minutes I played, I had fun. This is my title for now.


----------



## pitoui (Aug 30, 2009)

This game is amazing! Played for a couple of hours on friday and it just blew me away. The Joker is a funny bastard lol.


----------

